# Digest is down



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

I know that you all have not received the latest Digest, I just wanted to let you know the techs are looking into this issue.

Fingers crossed you should all see it tomorrow, thank you all for your patience


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know and for being willing to work on this for us - we LOVE this site and miss it when it isn't available


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Admin


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your work on this site, so many of us look forward to it every day.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Thank you so much for the info and your hard work!
It’s back now.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! KP has kept me in touch with my knitting community and I'm so glad that you're back.


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for update


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Greatly appreciated. ????


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## cilla (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for letting us know.
My morning depends on Knitting Paradise
and I am lost without it.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Admin said:


> I know that you all have not received the latest Digest, I just wanted to let you know the techs are looking into this issue.
> 
> Fingers crossed you should all see it tomorrow, thank you all for your patience


I sent you an email yesterday when the forum went down along with the error message. Still waiting for a reply :sm17:


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know about the technical issues and mostly for all the time and effort you put into keeping KP running smoothly! It is appreciated


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Admin said:


> I know that you all have not received the latest Digest, I just wanted to let you know the techs are looking into this issue.
> 
> Fingers crossed you should all see it tomorrow, thank you all for your patience


Thank you so much for all your hard work. My morning digest is like an addiction LOL
I am still not getting it.

Marly


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you!????


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

I got yesterday's now but not todays.


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you can't live with out it.
Nsmith


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Seems ok today. Thank you to the powers that got it fixed!


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you. KP makes my day!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks admin, all better now thank goodness, what would we do without KP.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> I sent you an email yesterday when the forum went down along with the error message. Still waiting for a reply :sm17:


I did the same. Welcome back. We need you more than ever , Oh Ostrich, during these times of Covid.


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

So I am not really banned??
Just so you know, you are sorely missed when you are not accessible, for whatever the reason!
Glad to know it was/is a technical issue, and you have experts on the job????.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Thank you, I am still not getting it in my daily mail but managed to access it through an old daily mail. I always keep one for this reason.


----------



## cmh2knit (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you! I was wondering what happened.


----------



## sandier. (Oct 21, 2017)

Maybe you can restart mine since December2019.
My email address is
[email protected]
NOT [email protected]


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you, for letting us know - at least we know you are working on it.


----------



## Mysixlulu (Feb 9, 2014)

Knitting paradise is part of my morning ritual. I love all the projects, comments, jokes and knitting advice from fellow peers. Hopefully will receive my digest tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## PurlingDana (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you, I couldn't get onto the site any way at all! Tried everything!


----------



## bettylou (Feb 13, 2011)

Good


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Bevmulkins (May 2, 2013)

Thank you very much. I love knitting paradise and appreciate your efforts!


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Admin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! I know it is difficult to keep so many ladies and the few gents happy, but you do a fantastic job.


----------



## Jepsmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank You for all you do for this site!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Thanks for all the hard work you do so we can have our beloved KP!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Yes! Back up!! Thank YOU for letting us know!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Update/communication with us is much appreciated.


----------



## IrishKate (Oct 28, 2013)

THANK YOU


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you. All's well.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the info, I got mine this morning


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank You Admin!!!
We missed it a lot when the issue happened and are very glad to get today's email. Thanks again for all you do.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

Received this morning. Thank you so much!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you admin I was blaming my ancient iPad!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you 
I was able to click on the email today! Went right online!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Admin said:


> I know that you all have not received the latest Digest, I just wanted to let you know the techs are looking into this issue.
> 
> Fingers crossed you should all see it tomorrow, thank you all for your patience


Thank you so much for your assistance!!! So happy to be back on the Forum.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks for the repair


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Thank you admin for all you do!coffee and knitting paradise starts my day!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you,Thank you!!!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

momrnbk said:


> Thanks for all your work on this site, so many of us look forward to it every day.


Thank you Admin , misssed you.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

good to know - thanks


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

good to know - thanks


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you. Admin, I know you are busy, but can you please ask the techs to look into the problem of my denied access whenever I’m on WiFi? I gave you details in two snail mail letters and a couple of emails. Thank you.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank goodness it's you, I thought it was me.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Admin said:


> I know that you all have not received the latest Digest, I just wanted to let you know the techs are looking into this issue.
> 
> Fingers crossed you should all see it tomorrow, thank you all for your patience


Admin: You make my heart sing! I miss KP, it's my thing! So happy to hear from you, you know just what to do: What 'cha gonna do? Call Tech Guru! Call Tech Guru!


----------

